# 2021 Sea Hunt Ultra 229



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

2021 Sea Hunt Ultra 229 being pushed by a Yamaha 200hp 4stroke and is sitting on a McClain tandem axle aluminum trailer. This beauty is rigged with the following options and accessories.

Garmin 12” GPS/FF
Garmin VHF Radio w/Antenna
JL Audio Bluetooth Stereo Package w/(6) speakers throughout
Yamaha Digital Gauges
- Fiberglass Hard Top w/Misters, Blue Courtesy Lights & Spreader Lights
All aluminum is powdercoated Gloss Black
Bait Tank Lean Post Upgrade
Recirculators in all Livewells
Ski Tow Bar
Blue Underwater LEDS
Tan Interior
Porta Pottie
Deluxe Trailer Package
And MORE!!
Beautiful all white Ultra 229 Hull w/Black Powdercoat, Tan Interior rigged out properly for your Family. FINANCING AVAILABLE!! Trade Welcome!! Call Greg at (281) 904-4697
More available Inventory at


----------

